# Delfin Designs



## Brandyman (Mar 9, 2011)

Has any one had problems with Delfin Designs 
I ordered and paid for part for my motor home.
Tried to contact on phone but phone switched off 
email don't work Mobil made contact when I asked what happened my part he then said
cant make you out rang off tried later rang then he switched off.


----------



## Tbear (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Brandyman,
Not dealt with them personally however I had a look at their web site and they don't give an address only phone numbers;-

Workshop:
 +44 (0) 1258 857 474 from 0830 am - 4.30 pm

Office:
 +44 (0) 1202 840 749 
 (Answer-phone for messages)

Mobile:
 +44 (0) 771 801 6070
 (Voicemail for out of hours messages)

They do ask you to register so want your details, does seem a bit suspect


----------



## Brandyman (Mar 9, 2011)

Tbear said:


> Hi Brandyman,
> Not dealt with them personally however I had a look at their web site and they don't give an address only phone numbers;-
> 
> Workshop:
> ...


 Yes only phone numbers tried them all like I said made contact on their mobile answered Mobil every thing seemed OK until I asked what happened my part I ordered he then said cant here you switched phone of tried later on rang few minutes then the operator said he switched off ..


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 9, 2011)

If you google them you'll find a number of threads on various forums over several years - with a common element being that they seem to be hard to get hold of.  But there also seems to be a fair bit of positive feedback, as well as some negative.

Also a postal address shows up:
Tarrant Crawford & Abbey Farms	 
Tarrant Crawford	 
Blandford Forum	 
Dorset	 
DT11 9HY

Good luck!


----------



## wynthesurfer (Mar 9, 2011)

There are loads of reports about DD mostly bad on lots of sites,if you google the name most come up.
Good luck with your quest.

Wyn


----------



## Brandyman (Mar 9, 2011)

*delfin design*

I used pay pal hope they will help waiting on reply.
Thanks for help will keep you all informed . Merv


----------



## Bonnierider (May 21, 2011)

Tried them once, email bounced back. Then rang them, having heard how helpful the guy can be - I wanted to give him money, for parts. So can only assume that the total cock who verbally abused me before hanging up, was just some random person who got to the phone before him. Rather than take any chances, I will be spending my money elsewhere.


----------



## no1kaili (May 21, 2011)

In our experience DD were extremely helpful, Derek & Craig did our cambelt and other jobs just after christmas and we were very happy with the work and the price.

We know Derek has had health problems and now has a life's too short attitude which we suppose can come over as rude. We think some smaller matters aren't as important to him as they are to us nowadays. We do think he genuinely enjoys his work and helping people. Maybe he has good and bad days and if you contact on a bad day you won't have any luck with him.


----------



## Neckender (May 21, 2011)

Brandyman said:


> I used pay pal hope they will help waiting on reply.
> Thanks for help will keep you all informed . Merv



I recently had problems with a reversing camera that I ordered from a company, paid £195 with pay pal, never recieved the camera, I was lead up the garden path loads of times with their promises. Anyway I took it to paypals resolution centre and they got me my £195 back.

John.


----------



## Bonnierider (May 23, 2011)

no1kaili said:


> We know Derek has had health problems and now has a life's too short attitude which we suppose can come over as rude. .


 
Hanging up on would-be customers after shouting nonsensically at them, just does come across as rude, so you needn't suppose it. To be fair the couple I bought my van from recommended them highly, but if doing business depends upon what mood he's in, my business is going elsewhere.


----------



## King Arthur (Jun 22, 2011)

*King Arthur*

Was browsing and saw this thread - new wildie. Delfin Designs is excellent if a bit hard to contact. I have had a 1993 Fiat Autohome Avalon for14 years and derek Findley has been amazing in sorting my little problems out. Just persist in trying to contact and you'll get there. The garage is out in the sticks at spetisbury, tarrant crawford farm. Old style engineers with old style service going beyond what most garages consider acceptable. Can't comment on spares by post as I always go to the garage when I need something but phone first to check someone is there!


----------



## el-D (Oct 7, 2011)

Delfin Designs appears to have closed down - click on the following link:
Talbot express Front drivers side wing - Fiat Ducato - Citroen c25 | eBay


----------

